

ProblemsPeopleHave - michalisp
http://www.problemspeoplehave.com/

======
michalisp
I'd be interested in your opinion. I had the idea over the weekend. I'm
thinking of it as an art project or maybe as something that could evolve to
become a funny or serious site.

------
npguy
A similar concept was tried by Seth Godin - It is Broken or something like
that. little different though.

